# No More Bully Sticks !



## doobie mommy

Just back from the vet for Doobie's 3 yr rabie... The vet told me NOT to give Bully Sticks again. The latest studies show bacteria contamination which can also be transferred to humans handling the sticks. And they ARE a by-product, just what I don't want to feed. 

I quit giving them to Doobie a few months back because even though they claim to be fully digestible ?,,, Doobie had the poops from one and I saw a piece that had not been digested.


----------



## wkomorow

Study appeared in the Canadian Veterinarian Journal. A synopsis is here:

NewStat | Study reveals surprising misconceptions about bully sticks

Lucky only get vegs for treats.


----------



## Snowbody

I don't give Tyler the bully sticks at all. Don't like seeing the stringy pieces, was always afraid he'd choke on them or they'd screw up his digestive system. I also saw something about the bacteria issue. Not worth chancing it to me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I don't give or sell bully sticks anymore but for different reasons than you just stated. To be honest, they are not a by-product. They are a bull penis used for a long lasting chew. They are not being used as a meat/protein source in food. They are not meant to be used in place of food and are not meant to be used to complete or fulfill dietary needs. If you look at it as a by product, then pretty much all chews such as joint bones and antlers are too. Since our dogs are prone to periodontal disease, we really need to give them things like joint bones and antlers to help with their oral health as well as regular brushing. The only way bully sticks would be considered a by-product is if it were used as a protein source in food. And they are fully digestible. They take longer than food to digest so sometimes smaller pieces will pass through the digestive system and you will see it in their stool. But it will not cause an intestinal blockage. You have to remember that a dog's digestive system has a ph level of 1 which is the same as Hydrochloric acid.

I stopped using and selling them over 2 years ago. I found that they are hard enough and thin enough that a dog can bite down with enough pressure to break a tooth. I had too many dogs I knew (including one of my own) that broke a tooth on a bully stick. Mine now chew on big joint bones or antlers. I make sure they are big enough that they can't get their whole mouth around it and bite down really hard. They are basically gnawing on it. It's not a guarantee that it won't prevent a broken tooth, but it does lower the risk. :thumbsup:

As far as bacteria....well...we are exposed to all of those same things every single day on surfaces you would never even think could harbor them. As for dogs, again with their digestive system, as long as they are healthy and don't have a compromised immune system, they will be fine. For us humans, since we are exposed to those same bacteria every single day in things we touch, good hand washing needs to be part of our daily lives. And then we do need to remember a little bacteria (not all bacteria) is actually good for us to keep our immune systems strong. MD's are beginning to see the results of all our anti-bacterial soaps and hand sanitizers.


----------



## wkomorow

I don't disagree, but it also important that one look at the types of bacteria that they found. For normal healthy adults, c diff is probably not much of an issue, but if you have a child or older person with health issues, I would be very, very cautious. I will not give Lucky bully sticks, pigs ears, cowhide, etc., because quite frankly I see them as disgusting. 

There was a study recently that showed that dogs and their people had more microbes in common with each other than married couples. This is because of the dog licking people, etc. And this is infact a good thing, because many of the microbes are beneficial. Your skin microbes prove you're a 'dog person' - The Body Odd


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I never tried a bully stick but always heard talk about it here. I don't give any of that stuff to Zoe. Don't trust it at all.


----------



## doobie mommy

Vet said latest updates so not sure how recent but I did check a few other articles at random. Mentioned MRSA and E-Coli were found in batch testing. Red Barn sticks say 100% beef by-product ?

I am just learning and researching but still won't feed them. My first instinct was not to feed them in the first place after I found out what they were, then read that they were good chews so bought them anyway. Now I am hearing and reading updated material. 

Food, chews, treats, wet, dry !!! All very confusing,,,then add to it the recalls on food that we THOUGHT was good. 

I do want a good chew for Doobie, he's not interested in the antlers I bought him so have to keep looking for something I feel is safe for him.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

My Izzy is a licker and I just can't do it, knowing she is eating raw penis, then licking me. No sorry can't do it.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I have always given bullies to my dogs without problems. They chew for a while, and then I take it away. Every evening they are given a bully. I buy US made , and of course wash my hands after handling them. They don t like the antlers, rawhide is dangerous , nylabones are out of the question . They have to chew. What to do?


----------



## Yogi's Mom

Furbabies mom said:


> I have always given bullies to my dogs without problems. They chew for a while, and then I take it away. Every evening they are given a bully. I buy US made , and of course wash my hands after handling them. They don t like the antlers, rawhide is dangerous , nylabones are out of the question . They have to chew. What to do?


*Yes what is one to do. always a pro and con.???*
*I Understand the fears.*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

doobie mommy said:


> Vet said latest updates so not sure how recent but I did check a few other articles at random. Mentioned MRSA and E-Coli were found in batch testing. Red Barn sticks say 100% beef by-product ?
> 
> I am just learning and researching but still won't feed them. My first instinct was not to feed them in the first place after I found out what they were, then read that they were good chews so bought them anyway. Now I am hearing and reading updated material.
> 
> Food, chews, treats, wet, dry !!! All very confusing,,,then add to it the recalls on food that we THOUGHT was good.
> 
> I do want a good chew for Doobie, he's not interested in the antlers I bought him so have to keep looking for something I feel is safe for him.


Just like with dog food, there are good brands that have better sources and products than others. Personally I would not feed anything from Red Barn.

As for antlers, try Elk Antlers vs. White Tail Deer. I've found dogs prefer them. And try to buy from a specialty boutique rather than a big chain box store. They are normally fresher. I've found the dark ones are the ones they like the best. The ones you find in big box stores tend to be so old they look bleached white. Little to no flavor or aroma and so of course a dog wouldn't be interested.

You can also try Corporal Caps by Merrick. My dogs love them! And then I also use Bravo Dry Roasted Trachea's for mine. I also give Churpi Chews. I've found my dogs prefer them to Himalyan Chews. But I only let them chew on them for maybe 15 minutes at a time and they only get them once a week. I worry about how much salt is in them. But every once in a while is ok I think. I call them doggy crack. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom

Furbabies mom said:


> I have always given bullies to my dogs without problems. They chew for a while, and then I take it away. Every evening they are given a bully. I buy US made , and of course wash my hands after handling them. They don t like the antlers, rawhide is dangerous , nylabones are out of the question . They have to chew. What to do?


I do the same, Deborah. No problems here. And personally, I find penis a lot less disgusting to handle than a trachea or esophagus :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## OhDORA

I always have Teddy in sight when I give him a bully stick...so he's under supervision, so to speak hehe. And I only give it to him for 10-15minutes a night. It helps with his teething


----------



## Grace'sMom

We don't do bully sticks. If you do use them, like Crystal said - get them from a good source.

We have 2 antlers... whole ones, not sawed in half... so that it minimizes the marrow they get. I also get them from a little boutique who is careful where they get them from.

But they actually don't like them much.

Mine love the nylabones. I make sure they are USA only.

They also like chewing on celery, dehydrated sweet potato... I'm thinking of trying dehydrated mango, as Gracie really likes mango. really almost any dehydrated fruit and veggie is a good option - make srue they are natural, sulfate free.


----------



## KAG

Crystal&Zoe said:


> They are a bull penis used for a long lasting chew.
> 
> 
> How do you know, Crystal. Lol
> Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## doobie mommy

Thanks everyone ! I'm going shopping this weekend, have to travel a little, no botiques in my town, but will take your advice and try the chews you mention. Doobie loves to chew so I am sure he will thank you too


----------



## silverhaven

Mine love to chew. Keeps them out of mischief in the evenings  I also like the Merricks Corporal Caps and do give them the Flossies. I used to give the flossies more than I do now because both used to just have a good chew then leave it, ingesting very little, but lately Lola has been managing to actually eat them. So I don't do much in the way of flossies anymore, as she would steal Penny's given half a chance. They also love the trachea and I am happy that it gives them good stuff for their joints. They also get himalayan chews and like those, they last forever. Pigs ears (I think that is what they are) or maybe elk? they are pretty thin and light. Both love to chew those and ingest very little.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

KAG said:


> Crystal&Zoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bull penis used for a long lasting chew.
> 
> 
> How do you know, Crystal. Lol
> Xoxoxoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> :w00t: Oh my I never once thought about how that sounded!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: God I love you Kerry! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silverhaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine love to chew. Keeps them out of mischief in the evenings  I also like the Merricks Corporal Caps and do give them the Flossies. I used to give the flossies more than I do now because both used to just have a good chew then leave it, ingesting very little, but lately Lola has been managing to actually eat them. So I don't do much in the way of flossies anymore, as she would steal Penny's given half a chance. They also love the trachea and I am happy that it gives them good stuff for their joints. They also get himalayan chews and like those, they last forever. Pigs ears (I think that is what they are) or maybe elk? they are pretty thin and light. Both love to chew those and ingest very little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a word of caution on Pig's ears. They are very high in fat and could cause pancreatitis. Maybe you were thinking Lamb's ear?
Click to expand...


----------



## CorkieYorkie

omg, I was talked into buying a trachea.... NEVER AGAIN. The smell was just god awful... and now, for some reason, bully sticks are starting to stink to me too...LOL. Ozzie loooooves bullies; Lisa isn't as interested. We only give them to him for about 20 min at a time, and only about once a week on average, and we get them from a doggie boutique (2 Bostons for anyone in the Chicago burbs). 

I am going to do a little more research into this, because Ozzie loves to chew on these so much... oddly enough, Lisa doesn't, despite loving to EAT everything she can find...! We give her the dehydrated sweet potatoes as treats, because she gobbles them up fast! Ozzie tho, his teeth seem more sensitive and it takes him awhile to chew, so don't ask me why he loves bullies so much :blink:


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*My My What Does One Do?*
*so Many Things to deal with all over a chewie.*
*What Did People do 20 Years Ago?*
*Nickee in Pa**
*My Parents had Over 7 dogs thru out my years growning up. I Never Remember these Things About Chewys Ever Coming up. ummm!*


----------



## silverhaven

Crystal&Zoe said:


> KAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of caution on Pig's ears. They are very high in fat and could cause pancreatitis. Maybe you were thinking Lamb's ear?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Crystal (fantastic to see you on here again) :tender: No idea what it is now though, not fatty at all, more papery, and has lasted them both forever... so really ingested very little, but they love the taste. Wish I knew what it was for sure LOL
> 
> P.S. Just looked at online pics. I do think it looks just like the Merrick's lambs ears...... right as usual Crystal. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## munchkn8835

I was worried about Ollie chewing on antlers until I read one of the post on here about letting them gnaw on them. They are too big for the fluff to get into the mouth and bite down.


----------



## Anneklean

zooeysmom said:


> I do the same, Deborah. No problems here. And personally, I find penis a lot less disgusting to handle than a trachea or esophagus :HistericalSmiley:


Totally agree. Jax loves them and he only gets them at night for about 20 minutes. It's his cue that play time is over and its time to settle down.


----------



## nwyant1946

*Just knowing where they come from....ewwww!!!! LOL*


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

I give Dais Pizzles (same penis, different shape) because she is very particular about what she will chew on. I get them from Kona's so I trust them to be safe. Not really concerned about the calories since it takes her forever to finish one!!


----------



## doobie mommy

I bought a Merrick Corporal Cap for Doobie instead of the Bully Sticks and Doobie is VERY happy with it :thumbsup: Thanks Crystal ! 
However... wow are they messy at first, and greasy ! I rinsed it off with hot water to get some of the loose pieces off then put it on an old sheet so he could chew on it. I wouldn't want it on my carpet :yucky:
And it was funny, after he was done with it he took the sheet with his teeth and covered it up :HistericalSmiley: What a good boy :aktion033:


----------



## Aarianne

I didn't get too excited about it. The article felt a bit alarmist and the actual study (which can be found online here: LINK) had a pretty small sample size and all it found was that they can be contaminated (like any food/treat product), many people don't know that they're from pizzle/penis (big deal--heck, people eat animal genitals, including pizzle in some places... not my cup of tea, but nothing wrong with it), and that they're relatively high calorie/protein... which I frankly think is great! When I pay that much for a chew stick, it's because I want my dog chewing on something loaded with protein (and likely other nutrients, minerals, etc.) and energy. My dogs are skinny if anything--far from obese. 

Plus it seemed like they didn't even put the effort in to even briefly review the methods by which the different brands prepare their bully sticks. Some brands claim to oven cook theirs, yet the paper suggested bully sticks are raw without any explanation. I'm not sure I'd consider even the dried or smoked ones "raw", or at least I find that to be a misleading label... "cured" maybe. To me, "raw" refers to something unprocessed--in its raw, natural form. 

I just really wasn't that impressed, in case it wasn't obvious. lol


----------



## SamiPix

Maybe a stupid question, but are the Merrick Flossies considered bully sticks? If I have to stop giving AzureBelle or Freeway their weekly Flossy, I'll have to learn to sleep with one eye open, because those two will mutiny and smother me in my sleep. The Merrick bones, hooves, toothpicks and flossies are the only thing I'll let them chew for their teeth since they do so well with the Merrick food and Fromm hasn't put out chewies far as I can tell. 

Suz


----------



## ladodd

All three of mine love elk antlers. I can't leave the room for a second during antler time. Jack will try and take the girls away from them and an all out war starts. I have been told about buying the darker ones.


----------



## gopotsgo

All the queasiness about bully sticks cracks me up. Ladies, I mean most of us are ladies, what is wrong with a little penis? Let me re-phrase, what is wrong with penis? (after all, there is something sad about a little one, LOL). Let me go on record, I LOVE penis. Sorry if this bawdiness offends anyone, LOL. What can I say, my girls take after their momma, LOL.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

gopotsgo said:


> All the queasiness about bully sticks cracks me up. Ladies, I mean most of us are ladies, what is wrong with a little penis? Let me re-phrase, what is wrong with penis? (after all, there is something sad about a little one, LOL). Let me go on record, I LOVE penis. Sorry if this bawdiness offends anyone, LOL. What can I say, my girls take after their momma, LOL.


ROTFLOL!!!! Oh honey you and I are on the same page! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Super3*k

gopotsgo said:


> All the queasiness about bully sticks cracks me up. Ladies, I mean most of us are ladies, what is wrong with a little penis? Let me re-phrase, what is wrong with penis? (after all, there is something sad about a little one, LOL). Let me go on record, I LOVE penis. Sorry if this bawdiness offends anyone, LOL. What can I say, my girls take after their momma, LOL.


This is absolutely hilarious..I agree what is wrong with a little penis for the dogs..
Now for us that is a different story! 
Thanks for the laugh 😁


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish

gopotsgo said:


> All the queasiness about bully sticks cracks me up. Ladies, I mean most of us are ladies, what is wrong with a little penis? Let me re-phrase, what is wrong with penis? (after all, there is something sad about a little one, LOL). Let me go on record, I LOVE penis. Sorry if this bawdiness offends anyone, LOL. What can I say, my girls take after their momma, LOL.


Thank you for the laugh! I agree.. what's wrong with a little penis now and then? HAHA:w00t:


----------



## The A Team

:rofl: That's a riot! 



gopotsgo said:


> All the queasiness about bully sticks cracks me up. Ladies, I mean most of us are ladies, what is wrong with a little penis? Let me re-phrase, what is wrong with penis? (after all, there is something sad about a little one, LOL). Let me go on record, I LOVE penis. Sorry if this bawdiness offends anyone, LOL. What can I say, my girls take after their momma, LOL.


 


I buy bully sticks once in a while and the kids seem to love them. I don't have them very often, but while in the stroller or in a pen, they keep them busy. And it seems Stan likes them too....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> :rofl: That's a riot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy bully sticks once in a while and the kids seem to love them. I don't have them very often, but while in the stroller or in a pen, they keep them busy. And it seems Stan likes them too....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> View attachment 140298


Oh Pat!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------

